# Texas whitetails



## rfd (10 mo ago)

Been fortunate to have hunted in Texas a buncha times over the decades for deer and hogs, love Texas, the state I was born unto, but never lived there.

San Antonio, Solana Ranch, white tail back in 2012 ... I only bow hunt with longbows, usually with woodies, this time I opted for carbons.


----------



## gulfcoastal (Jan 12, 2009)

GREAT JOB. I HAVE TRIED SEVERAL TIMES BUT STILL HAVE NOT CONNECTED WITH THE LONG BOW. YOU LOOK LIKE A HAPPY MAN!


----------



## rfd (10 mo ago)

I was told that Texas deer are wired spooky, and to aim UNDER their chest, *at the ground*. 

It took awhile, and a number of clean misses to learn to do just that.


----------

